

Practicing Ruby journal moves to open-access, 68 free articles already available - sandal
https://practicingruby.com/

======
sandal
I am the guy who runs Practicing Ruby. It's not an academic publication, but
it is more than just a blog -- most of these articles involve a lot of
research and development work.

If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them!

